
Ask HN: What do you want? - neduma
-- Let&#x27;s see how HN elites answer this open ended question --
======
twobyfour
I want to have the freedom and time to learn, investigate, and accomplish the
things that interest me. While also having the freedom and time to invest
fully in my relationships with family and friends and to relax and decompress
when and how I see fit. Without worrying about how I'll pay the rent and buy
food next month.

Also, a pony.

------
HalcyonicStorm
I want to always have a new interesting problem to solve. I want to achieve
financial independence ( work because I want to, not because I have to). I
want to make a turn based rpg game

------
billconan
I want to become a good painter and release some graphic novels.

I want to understand ai to the deepest and contribute to it.

I want to be able to play an instrument.

------
analogwzrd
I want to reach the limit of my potential.

